# New Customer says no Stakes



## Rum Runner (Jul 18, 2010)

Picked up a new customer this year, 10 drive way/parking lots. Contracts signed, payment made . I went to stake each of these properties, lady came out and said I couldnt use rebar stakes , (group homes for kids with anger issues) she asked me if a could use any thing else, I sugested wood stakes, she thought that would be ok. I bought enough to do these d/w's painted them and installed them. 3 hrs later I get a call to remove them. Now they insist that I not stake at all. So I reworded my contract that they insist I not stake and that I would not be responsible for any damages.
But What about my plow if one of the drivers strike the concrete steps and tears the plow and / or truck all to pieces. 
What do you think I should do. and there is a fire hydrant right on the edge of the pave.
Thanks for any sugestions


----------



## KIVALO (Dec 27, 2012)

You cant even use a fiberglass rod?


----------



## Rum Runner (Jul 18, 2010)

Been there and sugested that and , no way, said no stakes of any kind. We always stake to protect their property and our equipment....... so what if we tear up our equipment then what.. what should my contract say to address this.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'd be upset with rebar too.


----------



## snowpro44 (Oct 31, 2013)

rebar!!!come on..thats not a good idea..those are dangerous..just have too be carefull til you doit a few times..if your good!! it wont be a problem..


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Draw a map of the property with obstacles. Give it to the drivers and have them sign off on it. In no way can the property owner be liable for your drivers hitting something. So hold the drivers accountable.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Make really detailed site maps and make sure all drivers get one. I would be more afraid of my guys running over rebar stakes then I would be them hitting curbs.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Holy balls, rebar? 7500 pieces of 4' rebar - that'd weigh what?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I never put out stakes Never had a problem All my drivers know where everything is at 

Person take there time along curbs and on drives you don't need stakes

Do have one lot the owner stake it where the sprinkler heads are 

I took on one complex in there contact said no stakes. That first time seen that so I ask why. They said 5 years ago there was a accident with a child getting stab with a stake by falling on it.

I tell customer if they want stakes they need put them out


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Make all drivers go to the site before hand, have them walk it, learn it ETC. Stakes are annoying, I hate them


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Steaks are for the grill


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

grandview;1665076 said:


> Steaks are for the grill


Beat me to it!

Never mark property either.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I never mark my properties(I only got 1 other plow driver though)


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I would put helium filled balloons on strings & nail them to the ground. That way you can drive around w/ the tank & take a hit when they call you...and pass them out to all the troubled children...and maybe then they won't be so angry anymore. You'd be sort of like the candy man...only different.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Antlerart06;1665073 said:


> I never put out stakes Never had a problem All my drivers know where everything is at
> 
> Person take there time along curbs and on drives you don't need stakes
> 
> ...


I'm with you there. With one exception.

I always mark any new property I get for the first year.
Then after every one has plowed it and knows it, no more stakes.

I word my contracts like this:

We will put down boundary markers or flags on the property if we deem it necessary. 
If the Client wishes they may put down their own boundary markers or flags.

One year I staked a hotel, bought the nice 6 foot stakes, sprayed them with neon orange. 
Put 40 of them up on the property.
two weeks later I happen to be driving by, someone low life scumbag took them all.
The hotel strugged it off and didn't want to know anything about it. 
I added an addumen to the contract stating due to theft I would not be marking their property and they were responsible for any and all damage done unless they put up their own stakes.
I refused to plow unless they signed it and was going to drop them. they signed it.

Knock on wood, have never broken a curb. 
The only thing I ever did was take a sign out backing up during a blizzard -(the first and last time I let the wife ride with me, yeah I was distracted by her, not her fault but mine)


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Phone boxes and fire hydrants are the only things we mark. We photo when signed and when the season ends. We document all damage done thru out the season. Can't tell ya how many semi trailers have ran over curbs and taken out Trees and surbs. Or teenagers trying to climb piles of snow in mommies jeep......the best thing you can do is document with pics and communicate.


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

There really isn't a need for stakes usually. I only stake weirdly placed hydrants with an X and properties without curbs. Just go slow and have good maps simple as that.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

MSsnowplowing;1665151 said:


> The only thing I ever did was take a sign out backing up during a blizzard -(the first and last time I let the wife ride with me, yeah I was distracted by her, not her fault but mine)


Did that once same conditions but I had my son with me. Teaching him something he was like 10. I back in a white sign at a factory. That accident made me some money. In spring time all signs was painted yellow.

I never let anybody ride with me that day school was let out early, I had pick him up only reason he was with me after that I always took him to the sidewalk crew.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Antlerart06;1665228 said:


> Did that once same conditions but I had my son with me. Teaching him something he was like 10. I back in a white sign at a factory. That accident made me some money. In spring time all signs was painted yellow.
> 
> I never let anybody ride with me that day school was let out early, I had pick him up only reason he was with me after that I always took him to the sidewalk crew.


My 15 year old rides with me if there is no school, I let him do a few small sidewalks and pay him. 
He loves it, he can't wait till he can drive and plow.
He and I went and staked one of my new properties yesterday.

Cheap stakes to get from home depot, 
6 ft bamboo, 6 pack $2.97.
10 packs, 60 stakes is only $30.
white base spray can $4
neon spray can $5
Total cost under $50.

I spray them with white base then neon yellow or orange.

Use a drill with a long bit the size of the bamboo and drill a hole into the ground then tap them with a hammer.

They stand out nice and tall and if someone does steal them, at least your not loosing a lot of money.


----------



## GreenAcresMike (Nov 21, 2013)

I have never staked before but I do take several pictures with my phone


----------

